# ML postcode detailer looking for some cash



## Coldo

Hey all. 

Boy ive not be on here in a while. 

I have bought a few years old VW sharan (as close to a bus as you can get without buying a bus). 

The car is great but the paintwork needs a proper clay, strip and full detail to get it back up to a good condition. I would do it myself as I have all the kit but just do not have time with the very young family. 

With this in mind I have tried a few companies listed on yell and they all want crazy amounts for the job. 

Ideally for a full detail I have a budget of around £200.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a reputable detailer local to me ML8 postcode? PM me if you would prefer so forum rifles are not breached.


----------



## chongo

You get what you pay for bud and to be honest £200 would just about get you a full decon and wax only, you don't set the price.:wave:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

chongo said:


> You get what you pay for bud and to be honest £200 would just about get you a full decon and wax only, you don't set the price.:wave:


Especially on something the size of a Sharan.


----------



## stangalang

For £200 you would be looking at a a very good clean and cleanse, maybe an aio, and a coat of wax. With the interior you are already at a full days work there. 

If thats what you want perhaps explain that to the professionals you have contacted. They may be under the impression you want some form of enhancement or correction. If you DO want that you need to expand your budget, no professional will work 2 and 3 days solid for pennies


----------



## Coldo

I hadn't taken into account the work. And yes the Sharan is a large brief to work on.

What i was looking for is:


Full clay of car
Some correction work on noticeable surface scratches (three panels in particular focus here) but not full swirl removal. 
Full build up and top coat / sealant of car

I don't need the interior done as I have done this already. I don't need the alloys done as they are recently refurbished and sealed already.

The quotes I have revived range form £1000 to £2000 for this work and they would need the car for 3 days typically. While I don't doubt the work the companies are offering would be second to none the prices are far and above what I had planned or hoped to pay.

Having detailed my cars very successfully 5+ years ago I appreciate the work but would have thought it should take no more than 5/6 hours to do as I could turn round a Vectra estate n that time which is almost the same surface area. I would do it myself as I have the gear... sadly I just don't have time to do it hence why I am reaching out on the forum.

That said if you think offering someone £200 to do this as a "homer" is far to cheap then I will lift this number. My questions is to what amount?


----------



## stangalang

This seems peculiar. would say the quotes are too high and the time on the vehicle is too low (well for one man). 

You can get well inside that amount of that I'm sure. 

Are you ever in fort William? I work up there for a long week every 6 weeks or so. We could complete a VERY high level of work for inside of a grand with coatings


----------



## wrxmania

Try these guys - did my Lexus last year, including 2 stage correction - nowhere near your quotes and a great set-up. In Bo'ness, just off the M9:

shinecarcare.


----------



## Coldo

stangalang said:


> This seems peculiar. would say the quotes are too high and the time on the vehicle is too low (well for one man).
> 
> You can get well inside that amount of that I'm sure.
> 
> Are you ever in fort William? I work up there for a long week every 6 weeks or so. We could complete a VERY high level of work for inside of a grand with coatings


Sadly never up that far with the car. Really appreciate the offer though


----------



## Coldo

wrxmania said:


> Try these guys - did my Lexus last year, including 2 stage correction - nowhere near your quotes and a great set-up. In Bo'ness, just off the M9:
> 
> shinecarcare.


Ideal. Thanks.


----------



## wrxmania

Welcome - you'll find the link by searching.


----------



## tehvlb

£200 for a wash, clay bar and wax....

i need to start sending my wife an invoice.


----------

